# Suche Rolle der Auferstehung



## Frekir (25. November 2012)

Hallo,
da ich länger nicht mehr gespielt habe und nun wieder anfangen möchte, würde ich mich freuen, wenn mir jemand eine Rolle der Auferstehung zukommen lassen könnte.

Hoffe auf eine PM und vielen Dank.

Frekir

Edit: Hab eine, vielen Dank!


----------

